# driver pour zicplay



## declode (16 Avril 2007)

bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce forum

pouvez vous m'aider a resoudre probleme

je suis possesseur d'un imac g5 macosx 10.3.9

j'ai achete une webcam zicplay talkcam messenger pro 

je n'arrive pas a la faire fonctionner 

malgre de cd d'installation

qui peut m'aider


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2007)

enventuellement, regarder du coté de macam, ou alors du system s'il ne la gere pas (conflit dans les drivers?)


----------



## Amok (16 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> enventuellement, regarder du coté de macam, ou alors du system s'il ne la gere pas (conflit dans les drivers?)



Ou regarder du côté de la recherche.


----------

